# OS-Wechsel ~ ISPConfig Daten und Websites komplett exportieren?



## rihocu2 (16. Feb. 2009)

Tachin.

Möchte nun wegen extremen Problemen mit _SuSE 10.1_ zu _Debian + etch_ wechseln, nun ist aber natürlich die Frage ob ich meine ISPConfig Daten komplett reibungslos einfach so auf das neue OS übernehmen kann, sprich: Websites, Mail-Konten, FTP-Daten usw.? Weiß wer ob dies geht oder kommen da große Probleme auf mich zu? Falls es geht bitte ich um eine möglichst genaue Anleitung -> als n0ob hat man halt schwer 

Danke euch sehr.
Grüße - *rihocu2*


----------



## Till (16. Feb. 2009)

Schau am besten mal in diesen Thread:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2717


----------



## rihocu2 (16. Feb. 2009)

Thx, aber mein English ist naja und 16 Seiten zu lesen ist schon etwas krass (wenn man nicht versteht *gg*) gäbe es da vielleicht was deutsches?


----------



## rini90 (18. Feb. 2009)

Hier der erste Teil von Falko
 mach ein Backup von /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow, /etc/group, Vhosts_ispconfig.conf, /etc/postfix/local-host-names, /etc/postfix/virtusertable, named.conf, all den pri.* zone files, /etc/proftpd*.conf. ebenso erstelle sql Auflistung von deinen MySql datendanken (entweder mit php MyAdmin oder mit der Kommandozeile: http://www.howtoforge.com /faq/6_3_en.html ) und mach ein Backup von /home/www auf dem alten server:

     Code:
     cd /home
tar -pczf www.tar.gz www/ 
Stop Postfix:      Code:
     /etc/init.d/postfix stop 
fallso du mbox benutzt, amach zusätzlich ein backup von /var/spool/mail:
     Code:
     cd /var/spool
tar -pczf mail.tar.gz mail/ 
 wenn du  Maildir benutzt, die mailboxes sin in  www.tar.gz.

Auf dem neuen server:
Als erstes installiere ISPConfig.
Erstelle die datenbanken von den sql auflistungen (entweder mit phpMyAdmin oder wie hier: http://www.howtoforge.com/faq/6_4_en.html ). Ebenso musst du die neue ISPConfig datenbank mit der alten ersetzen.
Bezüglich der mysql datenbanken: schau auf die user und db tabelle und ergänze die user und db zeilen, die auf dem neuen server nicht existieren aber auf dem alten
koipere local-host-namen und virtusertable nach /etc/postfix; öffne local-host-names ersetze den alten hostname durch den neuen. Starte      Code:
     postmap /etc/postfix/virtusertable 
 und starte Postfix neu.
ersetze Vhosts_ispconfig.conf mit der vom alten server;dann öffne es und ersetze die alte ip mit der neuen.  Packe www.tar.gz in /home und entpacke es:
     Code:
     cd /home
mv www www_orig
tar xvfz www.tar.gz 
Wenn du ein backup von  /var/spool/mail machen musstest, schiebe mail.tar.gz in /tmp und mach folgendes:
     Code:
     cd /tmp
tar xvfz mail.tar.gz
cd mail
cp -pf web* /var/spool/mail/ 
schau dir die backups von /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow und /etc/group an und füge die zeilen, die nicht in der datei auf dem neuen server sind in /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow und /etc/group auf dem neuen server.
Transferiere named.conf und alel pri.* dateien auf den neuen server. ebenso alle proftp*.conf dateien; öffne diese und ersetze die alte ip durch die neue - mach das selbe mit den proftpd*.conf dateien. Ergänze ProFTPd:      Code:
     /etc/init.d/proftpd restart 
Starte Apache neu:      Code:
     /etc/init.d/apache restart 
Log dich in ISPConfig ein und gehe zu  Management -> Server -> Settings und änder dort die ip-adressen. dann geh zum  DNS Managerund wechsel da auch die ip-adressen in den DNS aufzeichnungen, falls nötig:

Auf dem alten server, erstelle einen Postfix transport so dass nun alle email auf den neuen server weitergeleitet werden (für die zeit wärend der MX aufzeichnungen domains welche auf den neuen server gewechselt haben :
     Code:
     echo "*  smtp:[_<IP address of new server>_]" >> /etc/postfix/transport
postmap /etc/postfix/transport
/etc/init.d/postfix restart 
Auf dem neuen server, öffne /etc/postfix/local-host-names und füge den hostname von alten server ein, sodass der neue server die weitergeleiteten mails acceptiert.


Viele schritte zu machen... (wenn du willst, kannst du  Till oder falko bitten es zu tun,aber es ist nicht kostenlos. Schau hier: http://www.ispconfig.org/support.htm ).         
                                                                                       __________________

Jaja, ich weis, mein deutsch ist grauenvoll, aber ich hoffe verständlich...
Aber ich find soviel englisch sollt man schon können, ansonsten try http://dict.leo.org/ 

Frag mich jetzt aber nichts zu dem thema... ich übersetze nur

LG rini90


----------



## rihocu2 (19. Feb. 2009)

okay vielen dank  ich werd es mal probieren, vll. klappts *gg*


----------



## rihocu2 (21. Feb. 2009)

funktioniert leider nicht da ich ja von suse nach debian lenny wechselnt wollte. anscheined hat sich seit 2005 der aufbau von ispconfig auch stark geanedert. wenn jemand noch ideen hat oder sonstiges freu ich mich über hilfe !!


----------



## rini90 (21. Feb. 2009)

Also ein wenig Englisch kannst du ja bestimmt, wieso versuchst du es nicht mal im Englsichen howtoforge forum. Vielleicht weis da jemand ne lösung. 
Also ich kann dir da leider nicht helfen, ausser dir was zu übersetzen.

LG rini90


----------



## rihocu2 (21. Feb. 2009)

Das english ist simple, hab gedacht da wird in schwierigen enlisch geschrieben. mein problem ist das ich die anleitung so nicht nachvolziehen kann, da eben der im forum nur den server wechselte -> ich server + os.


----------



## rini90 (21. Feb. 2009)

Dann musst du vielleicht selber mal nen Thread öffnen und dein Problem auf ENGLISCH schildern... da bekommst bestimmt mehr antworten wie hier

Kannst ja schauen, wo du die bessere antwort bekommst, auf Grund der vielen Mitglieder im Englischen Forum denke ich, bekommst du eher ne antwort als hier.

Nichts gegen das Deutsche HowtoForge nur leider mangelt es bei einigen fragen noch an Leuten mit Ahnung und Till kann auch nicht immer alles alleine beantworten, der hat jede Menge anderes Zeugs zu tun.

LG rini90


----------



## rihocu2 (21. Feb. 2009)

okay mach ich mal thx.


----------



## Till (21. Feb. 2009)

Zitat von rihocu2:


> funktioniert leider nicht da ich ja von suse nach debian lenny wechselnt wollte. anscheined hat sich seit 2005 der aufbau von ispconfig auch stark geanedert. wenn jemand noch ideen hat oder sonstiges freu ich mich über hilfe !!


Du musst natürlich auf beiden Servern die gleiche Version installiert haben. Also erstmal das ISPConfig auf dem alten System updaten. An datenbankaufbau hat sich seit 2005 nichts grundlegendes geändert.


----------

